# Rentals near to Lambton Quay



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be coming to Wellington for a 2 year stint from Bangalore, India

I will be working at Lambton Quay

We will be 3-4 people bachelors, all vegetarian Males sharing an apartment.

Can you recommend the ideal localities we should be looking for staying which is close to our working place and having reasonable rentals and safe.

Thanks for advising


----------

